# Spinning / arm knitting



## desireeross

These two pics are a good before an after of these fibre blankets. I have refused to make them for anyone because I do not want my clients for fork out a lot of money for something that will not last. A friend of mine has an Etsy shop and last year she made a small fortune selling fibre for these but thankfully she warned them what to expect beforehand.


----------



## wordancer

Wow, I wondered about those blankets. When I think of all the lovely roving/money....


----------



## BirchPoint

I think the same thing....all that wonderful fiber, and what yarn that could be spun! Roving does not do friction well, and that is what will happen to those blankets. Makes me sad


----------



## Cdambro

I agree....blankets made from the roving will look horrible. Hobby Lobby is selling skeins for 9.99 for 10 oz......25 yards. I cannot imagine the cost to make a blanket. I bought one and plan to spin it.


----------



## desireeross

Cdambro said:


> I agree....blankets made from the roving will look horrible. Hobby Lobby is selling skeins for 9.99 for 10 oz......25 yards. I cannot imagine the cost to make a blanket. I bought one and plan to spin it.


Hundreds of dollars.


----------



## Reba1

Thanks for posting this, it confirms what I was picturing would happen.


----------



## spins2knit

In my not so humble opinion, these things are the epitome of waste and foolishness. Have never had anyone ask me to make one and keeping my fingers crossed itneverhappens.


----------



## lovey

Ditto!


wordancer said:


> Wow, I wondered about those blankets. When I think of all the lovely roving/money....


----------



## sockyarn

Looks like something only the dog would sleep on.


----------



## gardenpoet

Alas, a good friend is making a second one as a gift for her son and his husband, at their request after seeing the one she made for her daughter. I know she spent a lot for the roving. Well, it is too late for her to change her mind...I just won't share this with her...


----------



## spinninggill

spins2knit said:


> In my not so humble opinion, these things are the epitome of waste and foolishness. Have never had anyone ask me to make one and keeping my fingers crossed itneverhappens.


Quite!! A good example of a gimmicky, impractical idea being promoted to those ignorant of the world of fibre. On a parr with 'The King's New Clothes' in a certain fairy story!


----------



## spinninggill

sockyarn said:


> Looks like something only the dog would sleep on.


Dog would probably turn its nose up at that.

:sm02:


----------



## spins2knit

I wouldn't want a pet anywhere near it. Talk about hairball! Think what this would do to an innocent digestive system.


----------



## fibermcgivver

Can you imagine laundering this type of blanket? Plus, I think it would be extremely hot for indoor use...


----------



## Alpaca Farmer

This confirms what I thought - a waste of rovings that could be spun into beautiful yarn.


----------



## knitteerli

Looks great if it never gets any use!


----------



## Melody-Ann

knitteerli said:


> Looks great if it never gets any use!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:

I bought some arm knitting merino wool from Paradise Fibers because it was a really good deal at the time, and I've been happily spinning it ever since! What's the use of making something that you can't use?


----------



## run4fittness

Sorry, but gross is the word that comes to mind.


----------



## mamanacy

I have never used roving, but always thought that this is exactly what would happen if washed in machine. Sorry for that loss. If anyone ever asks you to make one, I would say no, and I would definitely show her what happens when washed. I don't think anything else would be truthful --- JMO. N


----------



## desireeross

mamanacy said:


> I have never used roving, but always thought that this is exactly what would happen if washed in machine. Sorry for that loss. If anyone ever asks you to make one, I would say no, and I would definitely show her what happens when washed. I don't think anything else would be truthful --- JMO. N


I won't knit them for anyone . I don't want unhappy customers


----------



## mama879

desireeross said:


> I won't knit them for anyone . I don't want unhappy customers


I would do the same. I would not knit any at all.


----------



## Violet.C

Yikes!! Friends of mine go nuts over the clickbait videos of arm knitting, asking me to teach them; and I always explain how much it would cost, but if they actually want to learn knitting knitting, I'd be more than happy to show them (although they don't because they only liked the big stuff due to the novelty factor). Now I can at least show them how it actually looks after five minutes!


----------

